# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Kostenübernahme für Cholin-PET/CT

## WinfriedW

Ergänzend zu meiner *obigen Frage:*

Hat es hier schon mal jemand, möglicherweise mit Unterstützung des BPS, versucht, die Kostenübernahme für ein Cholin-PET/CT gerichtlich zu erstreiten?

WW

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Winfried,
wie Du weißt, haben die Kassen einen Leistungskatalog der relativ strikt eingehalten wird. Leistungen außerhalb dieses Katalogs können so zu sagen auf Kulanz genemigt werden. Eine Leistung gerichtlich zu erzwingen hätte meines Achtens keinen Erfolg. Ich habe es einmal vorsichtig mit einer anderen Leistung bei einem RA beraten und er gab mir keine Aussicht auf Erfolg. So isses numal!

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Hans,

ganz so aussichtslos sehe ich das nicht. Immerhin ist die PET-Untersuchung ein im europäischen und internationalen Rahmen anerkanntes Verfahren. Wir kommen damit sehr schnell in die Off-Label-Diskussion. Es ist nicht so, dass die Kassen einfach rundweg alles ablehnen können, was nicht in ihrem Leistungskatalog steht, insbesondere dann nicht, wenn es keine Alternative gibt.

Immerhin gibt es schon ein Urteil des Sozialgerichtes Leipzig aus dem Jahr 2004, bei dem in etwas anderem Zusammenhang eine Krankenkasse zur Übernahme der Kosten einer PET-Untersuchung verdonnert wurde. Ob dieses Urteil allerdings in der Zwischenzeit Rechtskraft hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Es scheint nicht so zu sein. Unsere Gerichte arbeiten leider äußerst langsam. Mancher Kläger bzw. Patient betrachtet sich bei Verkündung des Urteils die Radieschen bereits von unten.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es so, dass, solange keiner klagt, es auch keine Urteile geben wird. Soweit ich das Überblicke, sind aber schon noch weitere Klagen anhängig.

Das Prozesskostenrisiko ist vorm Sozialgericht überschaubar. Die Verfahren sind in der Regel prozesskostenfrei. Nur die außergerichtlichen Kosten könnten am Kläger oder dessen Erben hängen bleiben.

http://www.versicherungsnetz.de/News...p?Meldung=4169
http://www.nuklearmedizin.de/die_dgn/aa_pet_2004.pdf
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/26/0,...208602,00.html

WW

----------


## Samy

Hallo Winfried,

auf Deine Frage, die ich leider heute erst spät zur Kenntnis nahm, bin ich bereits unter der anderen Rubrik eingegangen. 

Hierzu siehe:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=832

Gruß
Samy

----------


## chrislin

Hallo Winfried,
ich habe über den DGB Klage beim Sozialgreicht Hamburg gegen den Entscheid meiner Krankenkasse (Barmer) eingereicht, die Kosten einer Cholin-PET-Untersuchung nicht zu übernehmen. Allerdings stehe ich erst am Anfang, und es kann sich länger hinziehen. Ich meine jedoch, alle Betroffenen sollten nach dem Widerspruch klagen, denn nur so kann man die Haltung der Krakenkassen ändern. Zumal die Klage vor dem Sozialgericht (noch) kostenfrei ist, bis auf eigene Rechtsanwaltskosten (beim DGB als Gewerkschaftsmitglied kostenfrei).
Es ist mittlerweile Februar 2008 und es liegt immer noch kein Urteil vor. Ich habe inzwischen andere Untersuchungen, wie MRT mit Rektalspule durchführen lassen (ohne Ergebnis), die von der Barmer bezahlt wurden. 
Das Sozialgericht verlangt ziemlich alle Unterlagen einschließlich aller Bilder, der Schriftverkehr ist inzwischen ziemlich "dick". 
Ich berichte weiter.
Es ist mittlerweile September 2008  und das Sozialgericht hat immer noch nicht entschieden!

----------


## WinfriedW

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

wir freuen uns Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass die Kosten für die Durchführung eines FDG-PETs mit simultanen CTs übernommen werden können.

Bitte reichen Sie die Originalrechnung ein.

...



WW

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Winfried,

aus der seit ca. einem halben Jahr laufenden Disskussion ist zu schließen, dass die Durchsetzung nicht einfach war.

Mit der Kostenanerkennung wurde ein Präzedenzfall geschaffen der allen hilft. Dafür darf ich Dir meine Anerkennung aussprechen.

Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> aus der seit ca. einem halben Jahr laufenden Disskussion ist zu schließen, dass die Durchsetzung nicht einfach war.
> 
> Mit der Kostenanerkennung wurde ein Präzedenzfall geschaffen der allen hilft. Dafür darf ich Dir meine Anerkennung aussprechen.
> 
> Hans


Nein Hans, war nicht schwierig. Auch läuft die Disskussion nicht ein halbes Jahr, zumindest nicht von meiner Seite. Ich war am 31.10.06 zur Untersuchung in Ulm und habe dann gleich die Kostenübernahme bei der Kasse beantragt. Die Kostenübernahmebestätigung der Kasse war dann schon vor der Ulmer Rechnung da. Allerdings hatte ich eine ordentliche Begründung von professoraler Seite.

WW

----------


## berndr

Ich habe ein Cholin-Pet/CT in Tübingen machen lassen. Die Uni-Klinik regelt dies über einen stationären Einweisungsschein. Meine Untersuchung war im Mai und wurde von der Krankenkasse ohne vorherige Absprache bzw. Genehmigung übernommen. Auch in München soll es auf diesem Wege möglich sein. In Ulm ist dies lt. tel. Auskunft nicht möglich, da die Abteilung keine "Station" hat.
Ich hoffe, daß ich vielleicht einigen einen Tipp geben konnte. 

berndr

----------

